# Bongo, Mastiff X Dogue de Bordeaux X American Bulldog DOB 27.02.10 Godstone, Surrey



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Bongo, Mastiff X Dogue de Bordeaux X American Bulldog DOB 27.02.10 Godstone, Surrey


*Homing Requirements: * Bongo needs a family who are comfortable with managing a big dog who works with you but needs his energy and strength guided and steered. Bongo needs to be an only dog but has lived with a dog friendly cat. He is a well trained dog who is so happy to please. He can drool. Deserves a fair sized secure garden and would like an 'at home' scenario that he is used to.

*His Story: *Bongo was found straying and his microchip traced him back to his former address a few doors away from his breeders who still have his mum and dad. Bongo is good with dogs but always lived as an only dog but spent a lot of time with his parents staying overnight frequently as a puppy and young dog. Bongo is neutered, chipped and fully vax'd. Kennelled in Godstone, Surrey.

*Advert: *Bongo, Bongo going going Bong! What a wonderful boy ... a big sop of a dog whose wealth of talent and generosity of spirit is apparent. He is obedient and receptive to input and command. Bongo grew up with a cat and enjoyed visiting grandchildren between 4 and 11 years old. Bongo has been well treated and command trained. He loves treats!

Bongo's mother is an American Bulldog X Dogue de Bordeaux and his father is a Bull Mastiff X Ridgeback. Yes a large cross breed but not a cross bone in his body. A very gentle giant, no qualms being in the paddock with him 20 minutes into our relationship. He was just grateful to chill. Good on his walks and truly a companion. He particularly likes women but is happy to be managed by men too. Stunned by his size and power! Wowed by his personality and kindness!

*Please note that this dog is currently in boarding kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found.*

Please visit Bongos thread on our forum: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Bongo MastiffxDDBxAmbull DOB 27.02.10 Godstone Kenns to find out if he is still available and for fuller details.




If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates please visit our forum and you will find listed the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: This ad has been posted by Rescue Remedies Dog Rescue. We are a registered charity (No. 1139407) and our work involves finding unwanted dogs their life long homes. We currently have approx. 100+ dogs under our wing. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

A few more pics of Bongo from our photoshoot down a the kennels. You have to admit, he is a magnificant looking boy!

[smilie=hot over you.gif]







Bongo is still available for adoption!


----------

